

What ever happened to TextMate 2? - bdclimber14
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/746319/what-ever-happened-to-textmate-2

======
hallmark
I suppose the referenced blog post by the TextMate author Allan Odgaard is
quite old (2009), but boy it sure has eery similarities with the development
of cloud sync for Things:

A beloved product. Fans wondering whether to hold tight or jump ship for some
less polished but actively improving alternative. Awkward blog posts in the
interim.

I _do_ wish the best for both, because _I am_ a fan of both products. I wonder
if a cushion of money from creating a successful product causes passion
burnout for some of these developers.

Direct link to Allan's post: <http://blog.macromates.com/2009/working-on-it/>

------
spjwebster
As a long-time TextMate user I hate to say it, but the TextMate 2 saga is a
modern-day poster child for why the "throw it all out and start again, it'll
be done when it's done" model of refactoring is rarely a good idea.

Users want those "incremental features" that Allan mentioned in this post, and
don't care too much what the underlying architecture looks like. It's hard to
believe that it wouldn't have been possible to deliver those features whilst
iteratively refactoring the underlying architecture.

